# Where to buy BDU's



## Blessed187 (Jan 19, 2011)

I need to find some where here in town where I can buy my BDU pants for class. I don't have time to order online. The only place I have seen them at is cabeles but there freakin expensive!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 19, 2011)

I sported ****ies work pants for my rotations in the ER and on the truck. 20 bucks at walmart  cant beat it.

Have you started class yet?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 19, 2011)

Brigade Quartermasters have some good options normally and their shipping is a lot faster than most.  I can't help you with anything local so your best option would be to ask your instructors.  If push comes to shove, just ask if you can wear dark slacks until you can get the BDU trousers.  We let students do this several times when the local suppliers were out of stock in their size and they had to wait for their order to come in from Galls or somewhere similar.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 19, 2011)

galls.com, chief.com, thefirestore.com all are reputable company with cheap versions. they also ship overnight if needed.


----------



## Joedaddy1120 (Jan 19, 2011)

You could always check out a Army surplus store.


----------



## Blessed187 (Jan 19, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I sported ****ies work pants for my rotations in the ER and on the truck. 20 bucks at walmart  cant beat it.
> 
> Have you started class yet?



Right on, thanks!

My first day of class is this Saturday


----------



## medicRob (Jan 19, 2011)

Try one of the following:

*Nevada Uniforms*
235 Keystone Avenue
Reno, NV 89503-5128
(775) 323-4452

*Uniformity*
2205 Glendale Ave #121
Sparks, NV 89431
(775) 358-9100
uniformityusa.com‎

*Cintas The Uniform People*
250 Vista Blvd # 107
Sparks, NV 89434-6649
(775) 352-1755
cintas.com


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 19, 2011)

There's also a scrubs store next to toys r us. I've never been in there so i don't know if they have anything EMS related but it may be worth a shot.

The ****ie's I have are good for the limited amount you will use them for, definitely a no go for actual duty pants though. Reinforced knees and an extra cargo type pocket for a set of sheers and some pens.


----------



## Blessed187 (Jan 19, 2011)

NVRob said:


> There's also a scrubs store next to toys r us. I've never been in there so i don't know if they have anything EMS related but it may be worth a shot.
> 
> The ****ie's I have are good for the limited amount you will use them for, definitely a no go for actual duty pants though. Reinforced knees and an extra cargo type pocket for a set of sheers and some pens.




Thx Rob ur the best!


----------



## spike91 (Jan 19, 2011)

LApolicegear.com has some good ones for like 14 bucks. If you're looking for a pair to last you and actually hold on to, check out 511 pants. They're...amazing. But if its just for short term class use stick with the cheap BDU ones.


----------

